# All Stars~!!!



## paintponylvr (Jan 30, 2014)

I'd completely forgotten about these! Wasn't looking for them, but they arrived today. Need to go thru and see what/how ours did.

All 3 ponies campaigned in 2013 brought home All Star placings - WOW!! And again - our* thanks* go to the two training barns we had our 2 yr olds with - *Excaliber Stables* and *Majestic Farm Training Center* .

**********

*LP Painted FlashNfluf* (aka - *Flashi*) 2011 silver spot mare, from our breeding program

Champion Foundation Classic Two yr old Mare

Foundation Classic Mare Jr Champion & Reserve - 3rd place

Foundation Classic Mare Grand Champion & Reserve - 3rd place

*LP Painted Mo-Olympus* (aka - *Oly*) 2011 bay spot stallion, purchased in utero

Reserve Champion Foundation Classic Two yr old Stallion

Foundation Classic Stallion Jr Champion & Reserve - 4th place

Foundation Classic Stallion Grand Champion & Reserve - 5th place

*Buckeye WCF Classical Wizard* (aka - *Wizard*) 2011 bay spot stallion, purchased early 2012 & sent to trng sight unseen

Foundation Classic Two yr old Stallion - 3rd place

Foundation Classic Jr Stallion - 2 yrs & Younger - 4th place

Foundation Classic Stallion Jr Champion & Reserve - 7th place

Foundation Classic Stallion Grand Champion & Reserve - 6th place

Classic Multi-Color Stallion, Mare or Gelding - 46" & Un - 4th place

**********

I need to contact ASPC/AMHR with some questions and looks like I need to return a certificate that we didn't "earn" (Wizard is a 2011 stud colt, still a stallion therefore can't earn Foundation Classic Stallion Foal of Current year - 28" & Un - 3rd place).

But since I had completely forgotten about the All Star Awards, this was a pleasant surprise (the mail got thru!!)!


----------



## Melinda Dean (Jan 30, 2014)

Congratulations Paula!!!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Feb 1, 2014)

WOW, congradulations.


----------



## disneyhorse (Feb 3, 2014)

Yeah I had to "return" a Hunter champion all-star for a yearling I had once who had never been in the class....

Congrats!


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanx to both of you!!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Feb 8, 2014)

Way to go Paula!! You know I think you underrate what your program has to offer. I'm proud to say I know you! Good luck with your 2014 plans as well.


----------

